# Are these "Wise Members" really wise, or just a bunch of idiots?



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Some drone told me I should be posting here for advice... I am having some problems with some fucking communication... I need the assistance of some "REAL" human beings. These goddamn idiots have really fucked up my brain, and now I am stuck in some really bad circumstances. Don't ask me a million questions.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay. Just one question, then... What kind of communication problems?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Um, last time I checked, I'm real. O_O As for wise...probably not. :tongue:

I think we should begin with the answer to snail's question.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

1.What time is it?
Personal
2.Do you want to answer these?
3.Name?
4.Name spelled backwards?
5.What is your quest?
6.Nickname?
7.Age?
8.Hometown?
9.What were you born in?
10.Where do you live now?
11.What state?
12.Ever going to move?
13.Would you rather live somewhere else?
14.Birthdate?
15.When do you blow out your candles?
16.Day you were born?
17.Zodiac sign?
18.Do you know what that is?
19.Sex?
20.Height?
21.Weight?
22.Eye color?
23.Hair color?
24.Any siblings?
25.Names and ages?
26.Do you get along with them?
27.Any pets?
28.Names?
29.Parents?
30.Names?
31.Do you get along with them?
32.Married or divorced?
33.How long?
34.Website?
35.Email?
36.AOL s/n?
37.Yahoo s/n?
38.ICQ?
39.MSN?
40.How many people are on your buddy list?
41.Phone number?
42.Personality?
School
43. Do you want to answer these?
44.What school do you go to?
45.What year are you?
46.What are you?
47.Hardest class?
48.Easiest class?
49.Most fun class?
50.What day did school start?
51.Do you have classes with friends?
52.Do you have friends?
53.Do you go to school events?
54.What was the last event you went to?
55.Do you have school spirit?
56.Do you go to dances?
57.Stag or with someone?
Relationships
58. Do you want to answer these?
59.Have a significant other?
60.What is their name?
61.How old are they?
62.How long have you been going out?
63.Have you been faithful?
64.Do you have a crush?
65.Who?
66.Do they know you like them?
67.You ever going to tell them?
68.Do you have an online crush?
69.Who?
In the Past 24 Hours Have You?
70. Do you wonder why I’m asking these questions? no
71.Had a serious talk?
72. Hugged someone?
73.Fought with a friend?
74.Cried?
75.Laughed?
76.Made someone laugh?
77.Bought something?
78.Cut your hair?
79.Felt stupid?
80.Talked to someone you love?
81.Missed someone?
Have-you-ever ?
82. You want me to tell you?
83.Smoked? yes
84.Stolen something?
85.Done drugs?
86.Drank?
87.Gotten drunk?
88.Eaten an entire box of Oreos?
89.Been dumped?
90.Had someone be unfaithful to you?
91.Hiked up a mountain?
92. Stayed home on Saturday night, just because?
93.Been in love?
94.Seen the White House?
95.Seen the Eiffel Tower?
96.Try smoking?
97.Played monopoly?
98.Seen Titanic?
99.Kissed someone?
100.Tried a weight loss program?
101.Jumped on a trampoline?
102.Colored in a coloring book (and had fun)?
103.Had a bubble bath?
104.Been on a plane?
105.Been on a boat?
106.Been on a train?
107.Been in a car accident?
108.Ridden an elephant?
109.Made a web page?
110.Played with Barbies?
111.Stay up all night?
112.Shoved stuff under your bed to make your room look clean?
113.Called a psychic or sex hotline?
114.Watched Jerry Springer?
115.Gotten in trouble for talking in class?
116.Been afraid of the dark?
117.Been in the hospital (not visiting)?
118.Had stitches?
119.Dumped someone and regretted it?
120.Gone out with more than one person at a time?
121.Lied?
122.Been arrested?
123.Fallen asleep in class?
124.Gotten in trouble in class?
125.Used food for something other than to eat?
126.Met a celebrity?
127.Broken the law?
128.Ever loved someone so much it made you cry?
129.Hated yourself?
130.Been brokenhearted?
131.Broken someone’s heart?
132.Are you a virgin?
133.Done something really stupid?
134.Been arrested?
135.Hurt a friend?
136.Broken a bone?
137.Ever had a crush on a teacher?
Favorites
138. Why do you want to know? curious.
139.Guy name?
140.Girl name?
141.Nationality?
142.Color?
143.Holiday?
144.Day of the week?
145.Restaurant?
146.Fastfood restaurant?
147.Food?
148.Animal?
149.Pet?
150.Store?
151.Mall?
152.Clothes brand?
153.Soda?
154.Alcohol?
155.Instrument?
156.Season?
157.Number?
158.Radio station?
159.Song?
160.Sport?
161.Vacation spot?
162.State?
163.Country?
164.Flower?
165.Perfume?
166.Thing to do?
167.Actor?
168.Actress?
169.Saying?
170.Car?
171.Month?
172.Cartoon?
173.T.V.Show?
174.Website?
175.Book?
176.Quality about yourself?
177.Your best friend?
178.Your best guy friend?
179.Your best girl friend?
180.Fruit? .
181.Vegetable?
182.Meat?
183.Quote?
184.Saying?
185.Type of movie?
186.Candy?
187.Language?
188.Magazine?
189.CD?
190.Store?
191.Movie?
192.Day of the week?
193.Singer?
194.Band?
Misc.
195.Why are you so curious?
196.Like to swim?
197.Like to dance?
198.Have a pool?
199.Have a car?
200.Going to get a car?
201.Your motto?
202.What do you look for in a friend?
203.What do you look for in the opposite sex?
204.Time you get up?
205.Time you go to bed?
206.What color are the sheets on your bed?
207.How many pillows?
208.Ever skip school?
209.Have you ever been convicted of a crime?
210.What did you eat for dinner?
211.What are you wearing?
212.What movie makes you cry?
213.What book makes you cry?
214.What song makes you cry?
215.What/Who makes you laugh so hard you cry?
216.What is your favorite possession?
217.What physical, tangible possession do you want most?
218.How badly do you want it?
219.Have you ever seen The Exorcist?
220.How long did it take you to understand why that question is here?
221.Does Christmas music played too far away from Christmas annoy you?
222.How old do you think you will be before you stop liking getting older?
223.What was the best Halloween costume you ever had?
224.What was the worst Halloween costume you ever had?
225.What holiday do you think has still managed to retain its original meaning?
226.There are currently no federal holidays during August-what should be put there?
227.How good is your short-term memory?
228.How good is your short-term memory?
229.(Not very good I see, I repeated that question, did you notice?)
230.How good is your long-term memory?
231.What is your earliest memory?
232.What is your happiest memory (other than receiving this survey)?
233.What is your strangest memory?
234.What is your worst memory?
235.What song, movie, etc.
236.What song, movie, etc.
237.What size are your feet?
238.If someone you had no interest in dating expressed interest in dating you, how would you feel?
239.Do you prefer getting to know someone first before dating them or going “blind”?
240.Could you carry on a relationship with someone with the same first name as a family member?
241.Have you ever wished it was more “socially acceptable” for a girl to ask a guy out?
242.What’s your opinion on sex without emotional commitment?
243.Have you ever been romantically attracted to someone physically unattractive?
244.Do you think the opposite sex finds you good-looking?
245.Would you be willing to give up sex in exchange for an emotional commitment you knew would last?
246.Do you laugh when you hear or read the number 69?
247.Were you lying about your answer to the previous question?
248.Do you actually know your Social Security Number?
249.Do you actually know your IP address?
250.Do you know what an IP address is?
251.Do you know the four-character extension on your ZIP code?
252.Ever think there were too many numbers floating around in our lives?
253.Does your head begin to hurt when you think of infinity,imaginary numbers, irrational numbers, etc.?
254.What do you think of pi, you know, 3.14152967 etc..?
255.Do you have a driver’s license?
256.Do you sometimes see a movie or watch a show just because a good-looking celebrity is in it?
257.What celebrity’s autograph do you want most?
258.Have people ever said you looked like a celebrity, and if so, who?
259.If there was to be a movie about you, who do you think should play you (in personality, looks or both)?
260.Does it ever annoy you when you know someone is a celebrity but you can’t remember who they are?
261.If you could enter any celebrity’s mind like in “Being John Malkovich”, whose would you enter?
262.Do you want to be John Malkovich?
263.Have you ever wished you could experience being the other gender?
264.What do you love most about the other gender?
265.What do you dislike most about the other gender?
266.What do you understand least about the other gender?
267.Mac or PC?
268.How much do you actually care about the inner workings of your computer or is it only as long as it works?
269.Do you ever begin preferring IMs to other forms of conversation?
270.Do you find you’re different talking through IMs than face-to-face or on the telephone?
271.Have you ever bid on something on eBay and regretted it later?
272.If you had been born a member of the opposite sex, what would your name have been?
273.Would you name a child of yours after you?
274.If you had to switch first names with a friend of yours, who would you switch with?
275.What’s the way people most often mispronounce any part of your name? .
276.If you were to become famous, would you drop your last name (like Madonna, Cher, Roseanne)?
277.Like to give hugs?
278.Like to walk in the rain?
279.Sleep with or without clothes on?
280.Prefer black or blue pens?
281.Dress up on Halloween?
282.Sleep on your side, tummy or back?
283.Think you’re attractive?
284.Want to marry?
285.Have a goldfish?
286.Ever have the falling dream?
287.Have stuffed animals?
288.Do you believe in the traditional view of Heaven and Hell?
289.Do you think God has a gender?
290.Do you think science counteracts religion?
291.Do you believe in organized religion?
292.Where do you think we go when we die?
293.How easy is it to make you laugh?
295.Do you laugh at jokes you know you shouldn’t?
296.Do you tell jokes you know you shouldn’t?
297.What words instantly make you laugh or at least smile?
298.What do you think is the funniest thing you’ve ever said or written?
299.Do you ever dance to music when nobody’s watching, when someone’s watching?
300.What is/are the worst song(s) you have ever heard?
301.What song(s) do you wish you could understand a little better?
302.What song(s) are constantly in your head?
303.What song(s) do you think describe your personality best?
304.If you were to serenade the object of your affections, which song(s) would you use?
305.If the object of your affections were to serenade you, what song(s) would you hope he or she used?
306.What movie(s) do you love that nobody else seems to?
307.Do you agree with the idea that sequels are always worse than the original?
308.Who’s your favorite Star Wars character?
309.What kind of movie do you think there should be more of?
310.What movie(s) do you simply not understand the appeal of?
311.When eating, are you more concerned with taste or healthiness?
312.What’s your favorite kind of cheese?
313.What do you think your answer to the previous question reveals about your personality?
314.If you knew exactly what went into Chinese food,hamburger meat, etc., would you still eat it?
315.Do you ever feel guilty eating meat?
Friends
316.What a unique category, don’t you think?
317.Are you sure you have friends?
318.Best friend?
319.Second-best friend?
320.Email the most?
321.Call the most?
322.IM the most?
323.Best friend of the opposite sex?
324.Best offline friend?
325.Best online friend?
326.Which friend do you dislike the most?
327.Person you can always confide in?
328.Person that you can talk to for 12 hours straight and never get bored?
329.In a fight or annoyed?
330.Friend’s house you sleep at the most?
331.Friend’s house you wish you could sleep at but can’t?
332.Who is the first number on your speed dial?
333.Who would you take away on a week vacation?
334.Craziest?
335.Weirdest?
336.Most fun?
337.Saddest?
338.Quietest?
339.Who knows you the best?
340.Who do you know the best?
341.Who do you like to shop with?
342.Talk with?
343.Trust the most?
344.Flirt with?
345.Laugh with?
346.Give advice to?
347.Who gives you advice?
348.Best singer?
349.Best athlete?
350.Who is the nicest?
351.Who is the meanest?
352.Best dancer?
353.Best writer?
354.Best smile?
355.Most creative?
356.Best dressed?
357.Best shoes?
358.Who doesn’t care if they lie?
359.Who can’t lie?
360.Most innocent?
361.Most innocent looking?
362.Rebel?
363.Moodiest?
364.Happiest?
365.Cutest?
Do/Are/Who’s?
366. It’s because I’m bored, can’t you figure that out?
367.Religious?
368.Try to be fashionable?
369.Think fashion is important?
370.Get along with your family?
371.Get along with your friends?
372.Get grounded?
373.Know any foreign languages?
374.Run into walls/doors?
375.Blonde?
376.Who do you talk to most online?
377.Who do you talk to most on the phone?
378.Are you a bum?
379.Do you get online a lot?
380.Do you shower?
381.Do you hate school?
382.Do you have a social life?
383.Do you trust people easily?
384.Have you ever lied to your best friend(s)?
385.Are you a dare devil?
386.Would you ever sky dive?
387.Do you like to dance?
388.Are you funny?
389.Are you a serious person?
390.Do you make friends easily?
391.Do you work out?
392.Do you like to work out?
393.How much can you bench press?
394.How much can you lift?
395.Are you a popular person?
396.Do you have plans for your future?
397.Do you plan to go to college?
398.Do you play sports?
399.Do you like sports?
400.Do you play an instrument?
401.Know what you want to be when you get older?
402.Ever been out of state?
403.Out of the country?
404.Do you like to travel?
405.What do YOU think of the way you look?
406.What do YOU think about your attitude?
407.What do you think about life after death?
408.What do you think about karma?
409.What do you think about love?
410.What do you think about fate?
411.What do you think about yourself?
412.What do you tell yourself if times get hard?
413.What would you give your life for?
414.What do you think about your first love?
415.What do you think about the first person that loved you?
416.What are you scared of?
417.Do you cry easily?
418.Who/What is something/someone that has touched you?
419.What was the saddest moment of your life?
420.What would life be without friends?
421.Without family?
422.Without you?
423.Are you deep?
424.Do you think love is once in a lifetime, or just chance?
425.Do you like your town?
426.Do you wanna get out of your town?
427.What design/logo is on your mouse pad?
428.What color is your mouse pad?
429.Drink a lot of water?
430.Have a cell phone/beeper/etc.?
431.Do you like amusement parks?
432.Have you ever been to 6 Flags?
433.What namebrand do you wear the most?
434.Do you like taking pictures?
435.Do you like getting your picture taken?
436.Do you have a tan?
437.Do you get annoyed easily?
438.What are you hobbies?
439.Do you have your own phone/phone line?
440.Do you have any posters/pinups on your bedroom walls?
441.Are you sick of this survey yet?
442.Do you get good grades in school?
443.How do you vent your anger?
444.Are you a role model?
445.Who do you look up to?
446.Who do you trust the most?
447.Do you have any piercings?
448.Do you have any tattoos?
449.Do you dream a lot?
450.Do you daydream a lot?
451.Have you had a nightmare lately?
452.Do you have any allergies?
453.Do you have any health problems?
454.Do you like animals?
455.Do you have any pets?
456.Do you like siblings?
457.Do you have glasses/contacts?
458.Do you have braces?
459.Do you have a job?
460.Have you ever been fired from a job?
461.Who did YOU want to be President?
462.Who would you vote for, if anyone, and why?
463.Do you have a curfew?
464.Are you a vegetarian?
465.Could you be a vegetarian?
466.Have you ever thought about suicide? .
467.Do you like coffee?
468.Do you have a sweet tooth?
469.Do you like horror movies?
470.Do you like to spend or save your money?
471.Do you keep your room clean?
472.Do yours well?
473.Do you eat vegetables?
474.Are you a flirt?
475.Are you good at flirting?
476.Do you like to go to parties?
477.Do you still go trick or treating?
478.Are you an angel or a little devil?
479.Do you get along with people?
480.Have you ever just started dancing/singing in the middle of somewhere?
481.Have you ever won anything?
482.Do you have a waterbed or a regular bed?
483.What size?
484.Do you get bored easily?
485.Do you play golf?
486.Do you play miniature golf?
487.Do you like tennis?
488.Are you flexible?
489.Are you a sweet heart?
490.Would you like to be cloned?
491.What are your opinions on cloning?
493.Scaramouche,scaramouche, will you do the fandango?
494.Did you like this survey?
495.Are you sorry you began filling it out?
496.What questions do you wish it had asked?
497.How would you have answered them?
THE TWO MOST IMPORTANT QUESTIONS
498.When was the last time you let the people you love/people who are important to you know you love them/that they are important to you?
499.What do you want the people who are reading this survey to know?


...

going to need more help!!!!


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Yep... Ti dominant ENFJs I think... I think I am going to take this slow as my nerves are still not steady.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Please follow these instructions:

1) Stop insulting members.
2) Outline your general background. (country of birth, age, relationships of note, personality..etc)
3) Outline the problem you have specifically.
4) Tell us what you have tried to remedy this problem and if any of these attempts have had any positive effects.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

LemonSqueeze said:


> Please follow these instructions:
> 
> 1) Stop insulting members.
> 2) Outline your general background. (country of birth, age, relationships of note, personality..etc)
> ...


Lovely... I think it should be "slightly" obvious where I am coming from, and insulting members is a good way to root out all the useless ones. My problem is that I am surrounded by drones, and can't figure out my left from right. I lack the ability to calculate decisions on my own. It should be obvious that I am a INTJ. I am trying to remedy my problems on my own terms. I lack resources, and this country doesn't have any "REAL" services. It really pisses me off when I try to communicate that it is "perfectly" obvious that individuals vary based on how their brain functions, and yet nobody can take a hint. I am surrounded by idiots... Why must I prove the validity of an obvious notion? I live in Central California, 25, and Male. This all I wish to share for now. I have tried everything to remedy this "problem". The experiences were extremely negative... I feel like I just took a dosage of tranquilizers...


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

I am beginning to doubt I will ever get out of isolation... Meh... I still haven't managed to gain my independence. Fate a bitch.. Were born... We struggle... We die... I don't expect anything anymore. Most people are scum anyways...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Zeldon said:


> Lovely... I think it should be "slightly" obvious where I am coming from, and insulting members is a good way to root out all the useless ones. My problem is that I am surrounded by drones, and can't figure out my left from right. I lack the ability to calculate decisions on my own. It should be obvious that I am a INTJ. I am trying to remedy my problems on my own terms. I lack resources, and this country doesn't have any "REAL" services. It really pisses me off when I try to communicate that it is "perfectly" obvious that individuals vary based on how their brain functions, and yet nobody can take a hint. I am surrounded by idiots... Why must I prove the validity of an obvious notion? I live in Central California, 25, and Male. This all I wish to share for now. I have tried everything to remedy this "problem". The experiences were extremely negative... I feel like I just took a dosage of tranquilizers...


I'm not sure I understand your issue 100%, but it seems like you could benefit from being a little more flexible. Yes, it's difficult to be surrounded by people who don't understand you, who don't operate on the same "level" as you. But if you really feel as trapped as you say, then I think it's time to make a change. Keep an open mind while interacting with people. Hold back the criticisms that pop into your brain and set them aside. Look for the good in people. Try to understand _them_ instead of getting them to understand you. By making the effort to foster connections, other people will return the favor and try to accommodate your perspectives and ways of thinking.

The more I write, the more I realize that I really don't know what you're talking about. :laughing: Sorry if I'm totally off base, but I hope that helps.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

What will help you get your independence?


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, there's no need to try to understand those people who are not on your level. I agree with that.
But, people would appreciate you more if you talk nicely, you know.

Now, What kind of situation are you in?
The members of PerC can only give you advice provided that we know what's happening here.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Look, just calm down. Try to relax a little. It may be difficult for you to relax, but you can't think clearly while frustrated. Stay away from PerC for a while if necessary. I am going to try to give you some advice, but I recommend that you look at it in a calmer state of mind. You can ignore it. You can insult me. You can bash your monitor in for all I care. 



Zeldon said:


> Some drone told me I should be posting here for advice... I am having some problems with some fucking communication... I need the assistance of some "REAL" human beings. These goddamn idiots have really fucked up my brain, and now I am stuck in some really bad circumstances. Don't ask me a million questions.


I think your communication problems are evident here. ...Which leads me to this:



Zeldon said:


> Lovely... I think it should be "slightly" obvious where I am coming from, and insulting members is a good way to root out all the useless ones. My problem is that I am surrounded by drones, and can't figure out my left from right. I lack the ability to calculate decisions on my own. It should be obvious that I am a INTJ. I am trying to remedy my problems on my own terms. I lack resources, and this country doesn't have any "REAL" services. It really pisses me off when I try to communicate that it is "perfectly" obvious that individuals vary based on how their brain functions, and yet nobody can take a hint. I am surrounded by idiots... Why must I prove the validity of an obvious notion? I live in Central California, 25, and Male. This all I wish to share for now. I have tried everything to remedy this "problem". The experiences were extremely negative... I feel like I just took a dosage of tranquilizers...


I don't think anyone could have figured out any of that out based on that first post alone. It may seem obvious to _you_, but as you said before, people do think differently. You have to take that into account when you communicate with someone. The best way to do this is to state things in a way that most people can understand. You have to be clear, coherent, and specific. The more you do that, the less questions you'll be bombarded with. Take a step back and imagine yourself as one of the responders to this thread, and pretend that you don't know anything about the situation at hand. Could you figure out anything based on that first post?


I decided to look at some of your other threads in order to get a better idea of what your problems may be. Here's what I could figure out:
*You did something that wrecked you emotionally and it landed you in therapy...or something.
*You believe that whatever treatment you received was useless.
*You feel isolated from other people and believe that no one else can understand you.
*You are uncertain about your future.
*Something about Ti-dominant ENFJs. I guess that's the kind of people you think you're surrounded by? O_O

If we knew about that "stunt that busted your Te," I think that would help quite a bit. However, I think you feel uncomfortable disclosing information. I can understand that. But if you want help, we do need to know a bit about you. That's just how it is.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I think your problems are beyond what anyone here can help you with. Consult a professional psychologist/counselor.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Look, just calm down. Try to relax a little. It may be difficult for you to relax, but you can't think clearly while frustrated. Stay away from PerC for a while if necessary. I am going to try to give you some advice, but I recommend that you look at it in a calmer state of mind. You can ignore it. You can insult me. You can bash your monitor in for all I care.
> 
> 
> I think your communication problems are evident here. ...Which leads me to this:
> ...


I think this post is part of the problem... If anybody has eyeballs they will notice the alterations after I made that post. People won't even try to understand me, and to fuck with psychologists! I have been an ass on purpose... If nobody will understand me, then I have to stir up a bit of chaos to understand myself, and fix my problems...


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

I’m posting under the assumption that perhaps you’re the type of person who wants to hear things straight (Since most psychologists, at least humanistic ones, would not do so). I wouldn’t want to sound unnecessarily harsh, so if the purpose of this thread was to find some sympathy, or to vent out your feelings (which is perfectly fine and valid, and even more helpful to some,) don’t read this post.

Oh, and if you do decide to read it, don't take it as a personal attack. Just letting you know few things that might make finding help/someone-who-understands easier.

=====

First of all, no one will understand what you’re trying to say with the first post alone. We’re not psychics, even the most perspective person will get nothing from that. You shouldn’t expect people to understand you easily, just as you shouldn’t expect to understand other people without considerable amount of work. Would you like us to give useless advice based on assumptions? Would you like us to BAWWWW over you and pretend to understand when we don’t? Isn’t that counterproductive?

You say that people should have at least some clue as to what is happening. “If anybody has eyeballs they will notice the alterations after I made that post.”? To be frank, this is probably the first time that many of the members even took notice of you or your posts. That is not to say you don’t have anything interesting to say; it means that we have hundred of members who frequent the forum, and you are hardly visible with 22 posts. Most people won’t remember what each and every person said amidst the thousands of posts; why do you expect yourself to be an exception? Why should anyone care enough to keep a special tab over you to meticulously review over? Don’t think this is because we’re all douches either – it’s simply illogical, and very much impossible, to do so. This is especially true when you don’t make an active effort to get noticed, whether by overtly seeking help or getting close to someone as to actually be “special” in their eyes (and thus warranting their attention and care). So no, most people don't know crap about you, and many will not look back at your posts to check either. It's not their job to piece together clues for you.

Most people in this forum are very helpful, but expecting them to somehow understand you without any effort on your part is pretty stupid. “If nobody will understand me”? You’re not letting them understand you. You’re not even giving them reasons to want to understand you in the first place, and on top of that, you’re probably just driving people off by insulting them. “I have been an ass on purpose”? Most people won’t take crap from people who they don’t even know – you’re really limiting your options here with unrealistic expectations. I realize that a lot of people lashes out when they’re hurt, but think about it a little. Life isn’t that easy. The fact that people are even replying to your post shows that there are many people that wants to help, so why are you making it hard on them? It’s not their responsibility to care for you. It's pretty childish to believe otherwise.

Tl;dr: Passiveness won’t get people to magically notice you, let alone care, so stop blaming that on others. If you want help, let them help, because I bet a lot of people will.

====== 

Now are you going to call me a bitch and leave, ignore this post completely, or get someone to help? (Either through this thread or pm). Because really, I'll rather you get help. :wink:


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Arioche said:


> I’m posting under the assumption that perhaps you’re the type of person who wants to hear things straight (Since most psychologists, at least humanistic ones, would not do so). I wouldn’t want to sound unnecessarily harsh, so if the purpose of this thread was to find some sympathy, or to vent out your feelings (which is perfectly fine and valid, and even more helpful to some,) don’t read this post.
> 
> Oh, and if you do decide to read it, don't take it as a personal attack. Just letting you know few things that might make finding help/someone-who-understands easier.
> 
> ...


You are assuming that I have made assumptions before posting, also I want to "be" helped not get helped. I should have been born in Japan... I cannot get the help I need in this country, so I have to pull these bullshit stunts. Don't come to the wrong conclusions!


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Zeldon said:


> You are assuming that I have made assumptions before posting, also I want to "be" helped not get helped... I should have been born in Japan... I cannot get the help I need in this country, so I have to pull these bullshit stunts. Don't come to the wrong conclusions!


Ad hom about grammar now? Very clever. :wink: (By the way, I never said "get helped" I said "get help," as in, the subject the verb is applying to is you. This is precisely what you should be doing instead of waiting to "be helped.")

But aside from that. 

I think it's very reasonable for me to believe that you have made this assumption, considering you admit coming to this site to get help, then made this thread for just this reason (or did you make this thread for another reason? If so, please enlighten me.) If you were not under the assumption that people can help you with the information you provided, why make this thread in the first place? Why retaliate to others, who informed you of how vague your post was, with comments like "If anybody has eyeballs they will notice the alterations after I made that post." or "I think it should be "slightly" obvious where I am coming from"? What's your basis for making such replies, if you did not assume that people will understand and care about the issue you are having?

Also, Japan is no better. I actually think United States is pretty overprotective when it comes to the issue of mental health (except that they seem to put everyone on drugs with slightest provocation). I guess you've made that comment in reference to my country of origin, but considering I've been out of the country for the majority of my life, I doubt it's an effective jab.

If you don't want people to come to a wrong conclusion, then give more information. Without it, we are left to make assumption with the information at hand (hardly effective,as you've pointed out in the assumption I've made about the purpose of your thread,) or leave you alone completely as to not deduce a wrong conclusion. I'm still sure people are willing to help, why don't you try it out?


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

Narcissistic Personality Disorder - Psych Central ? 

That's really all I'm inferring. 

Though, you probably meant for me to understand something else.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

portionsforfoxes said:


> Narcissistic Personality Disorder - Psych Central ?
> 
> That's really all I'm inferring.
> 
> Though, you probably meant for me to understand something else.


Here comes the fucking labels... I prefer the term "nonconformist" .


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Arioche said:


> Ad hom about grammar now? Very clever. :wink: (By the way, I never said "get helped" I said "get help," as in, the subject the verb is applying to is you. This is precisely what you should be doing instead of waiting to "be helped.")
> 
> But aside from that.
> 
> ...


I am referring to the ENTJ God of America. Up prys... In Japan INTJs rule! Down prys. I am a Down pry, not a up pry! Why must I enslave myself to others, and be the only one that has to do it! ENTJs like to label INTJs narcissists, disorder types... Blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Universal law of the Intrawebz. Don't feed ze trolololols.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Zeldon said:


> I am referring to the ENTJ God of America. Up prys... In Japan INTJs rule! Down prys. I am a Down pry, not a up pry! Why must I enslave myself to others, and be the only one that has to do it!


Interesting.

Off topic, but if we go by stereotypes/culture, United States is often (and in my opinion, accurately) labeled ESTJ, with Japan being ISTJ or IxFJ. Of course, these are stereotypes, but yeah.

So are you going to tell us what's wrong? Or should I stop checking back?



> Universal law of the Intrawebz. Don't feed ze trolololols.


Maybe, but I can never tell anymore. I've seen quite a few of those here. :wink:


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Arioche said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Off topic, but if we go by stereotypes/culture, United States is often (and in my opinion, accurately) labeled ESTJ, with Japan being ISTJ or IxFJ. Of course, these are stereotypes, but yeah.
> 
> ...


Political debates really are fun. Yeah... You can say that my problem is political. I want to coordinate with a person who isn't just a dolt, in order to work out of my isolation. I at first thought it would be a INFJ, or ENFJ. I am beginning to think I need the assistance of a generalist. ENFJs are generally deductive, ENTPs use general deduction, INTJs are generally inductive, and INFPs use general induction. While you might believe that sensors are dominate in nations, it is the intuitors that control the political landscape. Top level leaders in all nations tend to be intuitors.I need to figure out who would be best qualified to assist me. I am looking for those who are born with a fully developed default function. These would be as I would call them the master types. I was born with an already developed Ni, which would explain my obvious differences to the other INTJs. I am trying to take a leadership stance in getting the assistance I really need. I have to pinpoint those of character that can provide assistance to me. I think I can trust someone of character to an extent, as long as they are a generalist of some sort. I am well aware that America is based on singularism. I need general assistance. For now I am trying to work out a solution. This isn't easy, but its worth a try. I am hoping to recruit some assistance online...


----------



## Rose Belle (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> Lovely... I think it should be "slightly" obvious where I am coming from, and insulting members is a good way to root out all the useless ones. My problem is that I am surrounded by drones, and can't figure out my left from right. I lack the ability to calculate decisions on my own. It should be obvious that I am a INTJ. I am trying to remedy my problems on my own terms. I lack resources, and this country doesn't have any "REAL" services. It really pisses me off when I try to communicate that it is "perfectly" obvious that individuals vary based on how their brain functions, and yet nobody can take a hint. I am surrounded by idiots... Why must I prove the validity of an obvious notion? I live in Central California, 25, and Male. This all I wish to share for now. I have tried everything to remedy this "problem". The experiences were extremely negative... I feel like I just took a dosage of tranquilizers...


If your an INTJ then u wouldnt care if they "get you"..so this is about their misunderstandings of your more logical thought process..perhaps, I fear, your dealing with "feelers"..if they Say I FEEL...learn to switch the gear in them by having them READ or WRITE..as those switch on the logical parts of the brain and you are more than likely to be understood at what ever problem u r trying to move through.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Rose Belle said:


> If your an INTJ then u wouldnt care if they "get you"..so this is about their misunderstandings of your more logical thought process..perhaps, I fear, your dealing with "feelers"..if they Say I FEEL...learn to switch the gear in them by having them READ or WRITE..as those switch on the logical parts of the brain and you are more than likely to be understood at what ever problem u r trying to move through.


Look... I am fucking naked in a lions den here... If I complain to the authorities, they will throw me into a mental facility... If I dump all my problems on a stranger, they will most likely think I am crazy... I would appreciate it if people would bear with me here. As I mentioned ENFJs are deductive, so they should be able to help me work some options... Can people please consider my MBTI analyzes. I am trying to work out a solution with it. As long as I can work with somebody cerebral, I can figure out some options... As I mentioned I have very little resources, and if anything happens to this computer... God help me... I am not in a good location to find useful help. As for my communication issues... I am polishing them after every post. I am a experiential sort of learner. I am not good with textbooks...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> If I dump all my problems on a stranger, they will most likely think I am crazy...


What makes you so sure about that?


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> What makes you so sure about that?


Believe me.. I have tried... I have endured a lot of psychological torture. I was sick enough to die once... I am treated like some goddamn warlock!


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Eh, just masturbate for the rest of your life.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you ever been diagnosed, or prescribed any medications. What diagnosis, and what medications?


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

clearly you're asking for something you don't want form here. you're like a hungry adamant child refusing to be fed. 

none of us here know you, you could be anyone but you're also a person in danger and there's no need to be cynical when you see how many will be willing to help and how many people care despite not knowing anything about you. honestly another problem is what to do with this starving child. should we force feed it? i'm not sure but if you want help be more specific. if it helps to argue with us sure that will be fun. you might be a troll but either way nobody's going to be at at loss as long as you stick around because that would be amusing if you were and if we can help we will. 

also Japanese people don't like asking for help and suffer alone. getting help isn't a popular option over there and it's completely unacceptable to have an emotional breakdown or talk about your emotions and problems.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> If I complain to the authorities, they will throw me into a mental facility... If I dump all my problems on a stranger, they will most likely think I am crazy..


Yet, I think that's right where you belong. You have issues. A mental hospital might help. I don't care if you don't want it. In my opinion you need it. Furthermore, I also find it laughable you expect to find solutions to unexplained problems by posting on a public forum. This is not a directory of pro-bono mental health facilitators. Since I have no empathetic abilities, and if it were me, banning you would not be far off. It would simply be a risk-mitigating necessity based on your rude volatile hostility - and you wonder why you're isolated.

All IMHO. Others may rightfully not agree.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Have you ever been diagnosed, or prescribed any medications. What diagnosis, and what medications?


Funny... You actually think that shit works? Conformist garbage... Fucking Apollonians... I am trying to be understandable here, so please bear with me.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

IncredibleMouse said:


> Yet, I think that's right where you belong. You have issues. A mental hospital might help. I don't care if you don't want it. In my opinion you need it. Furthermore, I also find it laughable you expect to find solutions to unexplained problems by posting on a public forum. This is not a directory of pro-bono mental health facilitators. Since I have no empathetic abilities, and if it were me, banning you would not be far off. It would simply be a risk-mitigating necessity based on your rude volatile hostility - and you wonder why you're isolated.
> 
> All IMHO. Others may rightfully not agree.


More bullshit... I am starting to get a stomach ache.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Zeldon said:


> Funny... You actually think that shit works? Conformist garbage... Fucking Apollonians... I am trying to be understandable here, so please bear with me.


You are assuming a lot from a question - not a statement. You are being too evasive for anyone to help you, and you should stop wasting their time. Could you answer my previous questions please?


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Voici Claire said:


> clearly you're asking for something you don't want form here. you're like a hungry adamant child refusing to be fed.
> 
> none of us here know you, you could be anyone but you're also a person in danger and there's no need to be cynical when you see how many will be willing to help and how many people care despite not knowing anything about you. honestly another problem is what to do with this starving child. should we force feed it? i'm not sure but if you want help be more specific. if it helps to argue with us sure that will be fun. you might be a troll but either way nobody's going to be at at loss as long as you stick around because that would be amusing if you were and if we can help we will.
> 
> also Japanese people don't like asking for help and suffer alone. getting help isn't a popular option over there and it's completely unacceptable to have an emotional breakdown or talk about your emotions and problems.


I am rightfully cynical, and don't preach to me like you know more than I do, because you don't. I understand everything, and I am not just being arrogant here...


----------



## Hudson (Jan 26, 2010)

A picture of me, I'll give. So know that I am wise, you will.










Stop insulting people trying to help you, you should.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> You are assuming a lot from a question - not a statement. You are being too evasive for anyone to help you, and you should stop wasting their time. Could you answer my previous questions please?


I am sure you would like that. I don't like to play games, nothing good would come from answering such useless questions.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Hudson said:


> A picture of me, I'll give. So know that I am wise, you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of these people are trying to help me! Do not presume to tell me what I should, or should not do!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Zeldon said:


> I am sure you would like that. I don't like to play games, nothing good would come from answering such useless questions.


Actually this entire thread is a game, isn't it? Start coming clean and tell us something or pack it in. You are being verbally abusive toward people, asking their help, then refusing to give any useful information. Tone down the attitude and make this thread productive, or I'll close it and infract you for all of your insults. 

If you want their help, try to cooperate.


----------



## Hudson (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> None of these people are trying to help me! Do not presume to tell me what I should, or should not do!


Presume to know that people are not trying to help you, you should not. A website created to help you, this is. Berate other members because some random thing didn't work out for you, you should not.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

This is getting tiresome! You "people" never seem to give up. Sigh... If this keeps up, I am looking for an early grave...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> Look... I am fucking naked in a lions den here... If I complain to the authorities, they will throw me into a mental facility... If I dump all my problems on a stranger, they will most likely think I am crazy... I would appreciate it if people would bear with me here. As I mentioned ENFJs are deductive, so they should be able to help me work some options... Can people please consider my MBTI analyzes. I am trying to work out a solution with it. As long as I can work with somebody cerebral, I can figure out some options... As I mentioned I have very little resources, and if anything happens to this computer... God help me... I am not in a good location to find useful help. As for my communication issues... I am polishing them after every post. I am a experiential sort of learner. I am not good with textbooks...


Who you tryin to get crazy with ese? Don't you know I'm loco?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> This is getting tiresome! You "people" never seem to give up. Sigh... If this keeps up, I am looking for an early grave...


What do you really want from here? Everyone is giving advice the best they know how considering what information you have given them. People _are_ trying to understand you, despite what you think.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I see why it's hard (as hell), for people to come to the realization that other things can (and do) exist outside of their bubble.

At this point, you've made yourself the center, the opus. Others cannot have their own thought, hell, they mustn't. You are the truth beacon, the only one who "sees", everyone else is a blind mess.

Accepting one's insignificance is a hard thing, you're an extreme. 

Isolation is what you've created for yourself, the others are not you your problem. Isolation is you, what you desire. Isolation is a comfort, your warmth, it allows one to cope with the hollow. The blind one is you, the self.

There's nothing to learn here, you're just another one. Enough information has been shared. You're looking for solace in your self-delusional isolation, making it "OK" allows you to live in it.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Its like I am speaking gibberish... I never wanted it to be like this... I wanted more... Why have I been forsaken?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The loop you've been riding for a long time now, is wobbly, and you're speeding. The calling out was a cheap attempt for a duct-tape repair, perhaps to keep you on it for awhile longer (before a drastic repair is needed).

The loop is meant to break. The longer you are on it, the worse it is going to snap. 

There's nothing wrong with, or exceptional within you. Those things must be conditioned, you aren't letting it happen, it's terrifying (hell even the thought).


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> The loop you've been riding for a long time now, is wobbly, and you're speeding. The calling out was a cheap attempt for a duct-tape repair, perhaps to keep you on it for awhile longer (before a drastic repair is needed).
> 
> The loop is meant to break. The longer you are on it, the worse it is going to snap.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with, or exceptional within you. Those things must be conditioned, you aren't letting it happen, it's terrifying (hell even the thought).


Regrettably, you are right... Maybe I should pm somebody... Chatting on forums isn't very useful...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> Regrettably you are right... Maybe I should pm somebody... Chatting on forums isn't very useful...


Funny, I was thinking about asking you to PM me, but I'm not sure if I'm the best person for you to talk to.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Funny, I was thinking about asking you to PM me, but I'm not sure if I'm the best person for you to talk to.


LOL! I was pretty fucking stupid to think that there was anyone bolder than I! After all, I feel more fear then any other personality type, and still chose to embrace all of it, yet I kept thinking that extraverts are the bold ones. It can't be helped... My way of thinking is paradoxical, its like I want be ruled over, and at the same to rule over others. This is why I keep getting myself in fucked up situations. No wonder why people think I am crazy... I just can't seem to sort these contradictions. Circular illogical thinking... Consequence of not pursuing goals...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

We can't help you unless you cooperate.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> We can't help you unless you cooperate.


As it is already clear that there isn't going to be anymore participants, I will pm somebody. I really am not good in group discussions...


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

You're right--the ENTJ kingdom is at its height during these troubling times. You must be inconspicuous, for untrustworthy authorities surround you. Please be wary of who you speak about "the situation" to; it could be your imminent demise. I hear your cries; luckily you've come to the right place because I am a fellow CEREBRAL. Code word.. validated. Please, don't fall into the destruction of the spinning loop; I've been there before, killed and then reborn, killed then reborn, killed then reborn. And it never. ends. You're right, you have been forsaken. That leads me to wonder: Is this your destiny?

Wait what?

Anyway, yeah if you're really for serious, then go ahead and PM someone if you think you'll feel more comfortable to make sense that way.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

eunoia said:


> You're right--the ENTJ kingdom is at its height during these troubling times. You must be inconspicuous, for untrustworthy authorities surround you. Please be wary of who you speak about "the situation" to; it could be your imminent demise. I hear your cries; luckily you've come to the right place because I am a fellow CEREBRAL. Code word.. validated. Please, don't fall into the destruction of the spinning loop; I've been there before, killed and then reborn, killed then reborn, killed then reborn. And it never. ends. You're right, you have been forsaken. That leads me to wonder: Is this your destiny?
> 
> Wait what?
> 
> Anyway, yeah if you're really for serious, then go ahead and PM someone if you think you'll feel more comfortable to make sense that way.


Thanks... I will be sure to do that. I don't like making a idiot out of myself, but sometimes its the only way to get attention...


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like to make it a note that one of my berates was an accident. I was a bit nervous...


----------

